# Arrow Speed



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, am talking about arrows shot from a compound bow. Has any one cronied there arrows. Was wondering what arrow speed is from differnt yardages.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

its would be hard to get speed of arrow at different yardages i have done mine at about 5 feet in front of bow and it shoots 274 feet per second with an arrow weighing 295 grains


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Obviously there's no single answer. Here's a link, just plug in your numbers and it will tell you the rest.





__





Arrow Ballistics Calculator - Kinetic Energy, Drop, Momentum


Up to 70 yards out of arrow ballistics information - simply provide arrow weight and speed and our calculator does the rest.




www.bestcrossbowsource.com


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> Obviously there's no single answer. Here's a link, just plug in your numbers and it will tell you the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, never heard of that.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

buckbob said:


> its would be hard to get speed of arrow at different yardages i have done mine at about 5 feet in front of bow and it shoots 274 feet per second with an arrow weighing 295 grains


Yes. If you chrony your arrows, you're getting speeds right off the bow! Downrange, who can tell?! There are tables and there are tables!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

years ago when i was a dam good shot with my bow, i had done the 20-yd chrono distance with arrows. it is exactly what you would think - a fast arrow stays faster and a slow arrow gets slower... meaning my 20-yd fat target arrows with the big feather helical fletching scrubbed off much more speed than did the ACC 3D arrows with the tiny 1.5" fletch with a couple degree offset. don't try this unless you can put then all in at least the 10-ring or can get expensive quickly. either you trash the chrono or setup a plywood shield and then trash arrows (and possibly also the chrono)... i worked with some of the sight setting software folks back in late 90's writing the ballistics software used to set sights for arrows. was a lot of fun when we started testing by using different arrows in 3D tournaments with multiple sight tapes on single moving pin setup. that 10-yd turkey - use a fat target arrow to deny X-ring to others. that 110-yd Ram, use the fast ACC setup. they eventually outlawed us...


----------

